# Elon Musk wants clean power. But Tesla's carrying bitcoin's dirty baggage



## tehpope (Feb 10, 2021)

Elon Musk wants clean power. But Tesla's carrying bitcoin's dirty baggage
					

Tesla boss Elon Musk is a poster child of low-carbon technology. Yet the electric carmaker's backing of bitcoin this week could turbo-charge global use of a currency that's estimated to cause more pollution than a small country every year.




					www.reuters.com
				



https://archive.md/LvGBR


> LONDON (Reuters) - Tesla boss Elon Musk is a poster child of low-carbon technology. Yet the electric carmaker’s backing of bitcoin this week could turbo-charge global use of a currency that’s estimated to cause more pollution than a small country every year.
> 
> 
> Tesla Inc revealed on Monday it had bought $1.5 billion of bitcoin and would soon accept it as payment for cars, sending the price of the cryptocurrency though the roof.
> ...


----------



## byuu (Feb 10, 2021)

Daddy Musk will build bitcoin miners on Mars that run off cold fusion.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 10, 2021)

You need to use dirty energy to get to clean energy. This is why Michael Moore, of all people, said the Green New Deal isn't feasible.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 10, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> You need to use dirty energy to get to clean energy. This is why Michael Moore, of all people, said the Green New Deal isn't feasible.


I can't wait for oil to hit $200 per barrel. Just to see the green new deals just collapse in front of their eyes.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 10, 2021)

You just can't make these faggots happy, can you?


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Feb 10, 2021)

What do these tards think charges Teslas?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 10, 2021)

ShortBusDriver said:


> What do these tards think charges Teslas?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 10, 2021)

Just fucking wait for the other shoe to drop on California's electric car larp. Those assholes have rolling blackouts _now_. Add even 200,000 electric cars with no matching increase in charging infrastructure, and pressure from retards to move to inefficient green power across the board. And CA buys almost a million new cars per year. Good. Fucking. Luck.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 10, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Just fucking wait for the other shoe to drop on California's electric car larp. Those assholes have rolling blackouts _now_. Add even 200,000 electric cars with no matching increase in charging infrastructure, and pressure from retards to move to inefficient green power across the board. And CA buys almost a new million cars per year. Good. Fucking. Luck.


There was some op-ed somewhere saying "We crashed our economy for Covid. We should make the same sacrifice for climate action". 

TPTB are going all-in on their gambit to be lords of Planet Shit.


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 10, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Just fucking wait for the other shoe to drop on California's electric car larp. Those assholes have rolling blackouts _now_. Add even 200,000 electric cars with no matching increase in charging infrastructure, and pressure from retards to move to inefficient green power across the board. And CA buys almost a million new cars per year. Good. Fucking. Luck.


Now they want to use the cars as batteries, so if you leave your tesla plugged in charging and a brownout hits they'll drain the power from your car to power boomboxes in oakland, or whatever the fuck it is they waste power on.

Then you get to wake in the morning push or tow your car to Arizona to charge up then drive home plug in your car and help power the less privileged.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Feb 11, 2021)

I am not a climate change expert by any stretch so this could be a reductive way of looking at it, but isn’t having a physical currency that comes from destroying trees way worse for the environment on a macro level than electric consumption?


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 11, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> I am not a climate change expert by any stretch so this could be a reductive way of looking at it, but isn’t having a physical currency that comes from destroying trees way worse for the environment on a macro level than electric consumption?


Not really. 

You need electricity to create, propagate and I believe maintain a blockchain currency.

All that power needs to come from somewhere, and this is without considering all the electronic infrastructures that have to be built and maintained to mine bitcoin in the first place.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 11, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> I am not a climate change expert by any stretch so this could be a reductive way of looking at it, but isn’t having a physical currency that comes from destroying trees way worse for the environment on a macro level than electric consumption?


Cash is made from cotton fiber and linen. That's why it doesn't dissolve like other paper when it goes through the wash in your pants pocket.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Feb 11, 2021)

Interesting. Thanks for educating me


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 11, 2021)

Almost _every_ "eco" solution is way more hurtful to the environment. Lithium mining, farming ingredients for "alternative" ingredients, specifically almonds (in 2014, and this may have changed due to outsourcing, but almond farming used 10% of California's entire water supply), etc.

As for bitcoins, I'm suspicious that they're using "muh environment uwu" as a smokescreen for the fact that bitcoins are harder for governments and banks to control.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 11, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Almost _every_ "eco" solution is way more hurtful to the environment. Lithium mining, farming ingredients for "alternative" ingredients, specifically almonds (in 2014, and this may have changed due to outsourcing, but almond farming used 10% of California's entire water supply), etc.
> 
> As for bitcoins, I'm suspicious that they're using "muh environment uwu" as a smokescreen for the fact that bitcoins are harder for governments and banks to control.


There's some truth to this, but Bitcoin SPECIFICALLY requires a lot of electricity to profit from mining, and it's not that hard to trace. Certain other types of crypto coins are both harder to brute force and harder to trace.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 12, 2021)

As if it wasn't perfectly obvious that a Billionaire to claim to be a socialist to be full of shit and contradict his words with his actions.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 12, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Almost _every_ "eco" solution is way more hurtful to the environment. Lithium mining, farming ingredients for "alternative" ingredients, specifically almonds (in 2014, and this may have changed due to outsourcing, but almond farming used 10% of California's entire water supply), etc.
> 
> As for bitcoins, I'm suspicious that they're using "muh environment uwu" as a smokescreen for the fact that bitcoins are harder for governments and banks to control.


They haven't made a good excuse for anything since Saddam Hussein


----------



## Status-6. (Feb 15, 2021)

oh no


----------



## world of shit (Feb 24, 2021)

This is so fucking retarded.  Bitcoin mining does consume electricity, but compared to what?  The entire banking and financial system?  Do you know how much energy it takes to produce every ATM, Bank, computer, server, Armored Car, Gold and PM mining, etc?


----------

